# My first trip from Jacobs Well to Jumpin Pin



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

This is my first trip out from Jacobs Well heading for Jumpin Pin and ended up landing on North Stradie. Was a good trip out and ended up catching a few small flathead. A good day trip though.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are the photos. Do I really have to resize them to under 180kb ??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent! I had that trip on my list for when I was there but ended up feeling too lazy on the day. Was there any other fishy activity out near Jumpinpin?

Yes, unfortunately if your file is ove 180kb it's not going to upload. I had one yesterday that was 182kb and had that trouble. If you want to post big photos use a photo hosting site like photobucket and then insert the link, the photo is stored in photobucket so there's no limit to the amount of photos you can put on one page here.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't catch anything else and I didn't see anyone else catch anything. I caught those flaties on soft plastics but I was trolling a larger rapala lure while we were cruising along. I didn't get any action on that but I am still trying to figure these lures out as I'm fairly new to them.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing to work out about those lures, just keep paddling and you'll either get a hit or you won't.

edit. keep sailing, pedalling, paddling.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice work on the big trip!

Re photo's i end up using google picasa.... both to manage my photo's but also upload and host them I find it a simple user friendly system


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> I didn't catch anything else and I didn't see anyone else catch anything. I caught those flaties on soft plastics but I was trolling a larger rapala lure while we were cruising along. I didn't get any action on that but I am still trying to figure these lures out as I'm fairly new to them.


Go for it Antsrealm! 

That's one of my favourite places, and it's a shame I didn't see you. Cabbage Tree Point (CTP) is a friendlier place, being less busy with stink boats, to launch. Try trolling small HB lures, or white or other colour SP's, for tailor and flatties, plus the odd catch of bream, whiting, sharks, dart etc.

If trolling in the estuary or further out, be careful of the tide change if there is any ocean swell and/or significant wind. Currents can exceed 4 knots mid tide.

Trevor


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good to see more pics of the spot.

re fishing on the weekend, have always found the pin area fishes a lot better with the big tides and we had fairly small run on the weekend.

re rapalas, i find they dont work as well in the estuary as my standard old micro mulletts and halco scorpions.
my own opinion on rapalas is they are a better lure at higher speeds. ie trolled behind a boat on 100 lb leader at 10 knots.

as my strongest leader is about 12 lb , i tend to like the smaller lures and lighter leaders and therefore smaller fish :lol: :lol:

but i just like looking at them and unhooking them.

you see a lot of pics of great fish from the pin.

tracey mammen who came number 2 in the ABT bream tournamnet this year (best fisherperson i know by far) fishes the pin but she uses a lowrance scanner with high definition side imaging and casts only where the big jew , jacks etc are.

someone like me without a sounder really has no hope and even then these fish are often in 10 m of water with a current running at 8 knots. you need a partner running the electric, you need a 1 oz jighead, you need a very accurate cast (something ive never tried to learn :lol: ) you need the best of gear. too much bother for me.

i would take a deck chair , pump a few yabbies, set it up on a sandbank witha rising tide and catch whiting on 4 lb line.

if you really want to catch big fish at the pin, you probably need live bait at night mid week and i would miss watching "modern family" :lol:

but she's a great looking rig mate.
what is a tandem island, does that mean you can take 2 people ???

catch ya pete


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Great to see you down in that part of the world. I have done a couple of trips there and Love it.

There are some good reports from that area on this forum so do a search and have a read. A great trip organised by indiedog late last year is a highlight in terms of pics etc.

Enjoy and might see you down there one day.

Iain.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Great to see you down in that part of the world. I have done a couple of trips there and Love it.

There are some good reports from that area on this forum so do a search and have a read. A great trip organised by indiedog late last year is a highlight in terms of pics etc.

Enjoy and might see you down there one day.

Iain.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Great to see you down in that part of the world. I have done a couple of trips there and Love it.

There are some good reports from that area on this forum so do a search and have a read. A great trip organised by indiedog late last year is a highlight in terms of pics etc.

Enjoy and might see you down there one day.

Iain.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Great to see you down in that part of the world. I have done a couple of trips there and Love it.

There are some good reports from that area on this forum so do a search and have a read. A great trip organised by indiedog late last year is a highlight in terms of pics etc.

Enjoy and might see you down there one day.

Iain.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

grinner said:


> good to see more pics of the spot.
> 
> re fishing on the weekend, have always found the pin area fishes a lot better with the big tides and we had fairly small run on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Yeah the tandem takes two people. There were two of us on that day, makes for a more entertaining trip. I have a lowrance elite sounder on board I don't think it's a HD one though. I am still trying to work it out. I think the transducer needs to be relocated as it picks a bit of interference on the surface.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

gibsoni said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Great to see you down in that part of the world. I have done a couple of trips there and Love it.
> 
> ...


I'll have a look for his report and see what can be caught  We liked the area and are working our way further north into moreton bay as our experience grows. Next stop is probably going to be peel island.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a start for you, there are more though..

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50851&hilit=jumpinpin

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52158&p=535893&hilit=jumpinpin#p535893

Iain.


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Always good to see more yakkers at the 'pin. I fish there regularly.

My tips would be:
1. Always use live bait - yabbs and small poddies (you just gotta carry a cast net).
2. I am with grinner in that I usually find a fishy looking spot and hole up for a while to fish from the bank. Also big tides are best, but you have to time it right! Paddling against the tide is something you only do once!! 
3. Dont trust seabreeze for tide and wind predictions.
4. Trolling lures is usually a waste of time - too much weed
5. Put in at Cabbage Tree Pt. as it is a lot shorter to the mouth. Paddle out at around 11 o'clock (directionally speaking, not literally) from the boat ramp and at the high tide you can cut across through the flats to the main channel.
6. I usually put in first thing at high tide and go down to the mouth with the ebb, aiming for a 12pm or thereabouts low tide. Then come back with the incoming tide.
7. I have never actually caught anything decent at the mouth. In fact, my best catch was a monster lizard upriver near the bamboo stand (towards the Logan mouth).
8. The wrong wind can ruin your day. On the other hand, if it is not windy you get carried away by sandflies

We should tie up for a trip one day...

Cheers

Baitman


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Baitman said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Always good to see more yakkers at the 'pin. I fish there regularly.
> 
> ...


Good advice. I nearly did bring the cast net along. All these plastics and I begin to miss the hits you get on a decent livie 

Yeah I'm definitely looking to catch up with some other kayaks and get amongst it.

I just bought all my safety gear today. PLB, VHF, First aid stuff and we are looking to head over to Peel Island the next chance we get to try and test our capabilities and hopefully get onto some better fishing 

Thanks for the comments.


----------

